# The lonely Bjarne Pipe.



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey all, I was in the shop today looking for a new pipe to smoke.
I was browsing through the pipes, and a certain one caught my eye.
It had beautiful coloration, so I bought it. Turns out it was a Bjarne.
I had a 20% off a single pipe coupon, so it was only $40. Not bad, I guess.

I have one question though. What style pipe is this? Billiard, Dublin, etc?


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Definitely think you made the right choice picking up this over the Bjarne. That said, pipes can be surprising. I have some real cheapies that smoke better than my higher end pipes.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Style: I'd call it a bent Dublin. Nice pipe.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the style answer Drastic Quench!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice pick up, I like the looks of it.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

GTCharged said:


> Hey all, I was in the shop today looking for a new pipe to smoke.
> I was browsing through the pipes, and a certain one caught my eye.
> It had beautiful coloration, so I bought it. Turns out it was a Bjarne.
> I had a 20% off a single pipe coupon, so it was only $40. Not bad, I guess.
> ...


Just $40 for a Bjarne!! Man the economy has really tanked if that's the case with markdowns. I would call that a freehand Danish dublin, being whimsical as I am. I have a Bjarne too and it's a great pipe, so congratulations sir!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

So you went in for a Dr. Grabow and came out with a Bjarne? You're hooked.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I guess I am hooked.

There are too many reasons to list, but the main reasons are that pipe tobacco is (relatively) cheap, and that I love the craftsmanship of a pipe. The time it takes to make some of them is astounding.

Much cheaper to smoke than cigars, although who can pass up a great cigar? Not me!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> Just $40 for a Bjarne!! Man the economy has really tanked if that's the case with markdowns. I would call that a freehand Danish dublin, being whimsical as I am. I have a Bjarne too and it's a great pipe, so congratulations sir!


Technically thats a "Viking", which is (was) the Bjarne seconds product line. The price is about average for that line. I have one, not too bad but I broke the stem on it and had to make meself a new one by hand.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

But, are they really a 'second'/reject? Or was Viking a name simply given to the less expensive line of Bjarne? I have read that his top line of pipes used his full name on them.

I also understand that Bjarne was not a pipe maker per se, but rather commissioned his pipes from other makers/designers/craftsman, then marketed and distributed them.

Regardless, looks like a nice pipe you snagged there GT, but yea, you can get them similarly priced from some 'etailers', but then, you didn't have to pay for shipping!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

bkeske said:


> But, are they really a 'second'/reject? Or was Viking a name simply given to the less expensive line of Bjarne? I have read that his top line of pipes used his full name on them.
> 
> I also understand that Bjarne was not a pipe maker per se, but rather commissioned his pipes from other makers/designers/craftsman, then marketed and distributed them.
> 
> Regardless, looks like a nice pipe you snagged there GT, but yea, you can get them similarly priced from some 'etailers', but then, you didn't have to pay for shipping!


Its definitely not a reject, but those blocks/lumps/etc that didn't make their quality control but yet worked - probably were marketed as Vikings. As I said, I have one, the original stem was a whistler - I broke it and made a new bit and it works better than before.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jul 29, 2009)

I have really been enjoying my Bjarne Viking Elsinore pipe I picked up......very light and great for a medium length smoke. I am definitely picking up one or two more while they are still available. I am a sucker for the rustics....


----------

